# angler's worm's



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

Angler's worms are up to $9.40 a dozen. There were worms so thin that the hook was fatter than the worm! It is now cheaper to pay the toll and cross the bridge and buy a dozen bloods on the other side. one of my packs of worms was what I call an inverted bakers dozen. There was only 10 worms in one of the pack.Mabey they were so thin the other two were hiding behind a strand of seaweed in the pack. I threw my rig out one time and it was pushed back ashore with a note attached saying," stop shoping at anglers and cross the bridge and get us some real worms....p.s. we are boycotting your lines until you do what we ask.If you have a problem with this contact Hat80".


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

I agree You would think for being so known and having a good location that they would sell a quality product. Just a shame to be a fishing/bait shop and offer such a poor product and to charge so much to top it off.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Fishbites*

I used fishbites recently and produced as much as or more compare to shrimps, bloodworms, or squid. Plus, fishbites stay on hook better than any other baits. Order online, I like the crab flavor. If you buy 4 then shipping is free.

Fishbites


----------



## fishthepotomac (Mar 19, 2004)

That's why they're known as StrAnglers. Don't get strangled by StrAnglers! Go across the bridge.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Don't Angler's sell Mike's bloodworms? I bought some bloodworms at 7-11 near PLO and it was Mike's bloodworms. It was just shame what I got in there. Worms were smaller than my 2/0 hooks. Ridiculous....

I know many places sell Mike's bloodworms. I'm gonna try to avoid any place that sells them. Only in emergency will I buy Mike's. I wonder who own's Mike's and if they are one of those companies that over harvest bloodworms.


----------



## m.j. (Mar 5, 2004)

I had just the opposite happen to me at the 7-11 on the way to Point Lookout. I bought a bag of bloodworms for $8.50 and the worms were huge and really active. I was able to use one worm cut into fourths to cover a 2/0 and 3/0 hook. The bait cooler was packed full, so I obviously got them right after they had been restocked and I'm sure that had something to with it.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

they are not so friendly either. maybe because i am an asian, or maybe not. i buy my bloodworm at tochterman in baltimore. their worms are big and good price. they might also give you extra worms if the size of the worms are not too big.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Terpfan, it might make you feel better to know they're not terribly friendly to anyone.

Given their prices, limited selection, and un-helpfulness, I'm surprised they stay in business.

Personally, I stopped buying from them ages ago.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2004)

*where to by a good bloodworm*

 I live in silver spring, and i fish a lot in spsp and i would like to know a place where i could by a bloodworm.. angler is the only one i know on my way to spsp.. anyone know of a good place.. list them for me or something so i don't have to freaking stop by angler to by hooks and line.. and rigs. thanks ppl.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I get mine mostly from Chesapeake Bait and Tackle in Severna Park. Theirs have have been pretty good lately. I don't do business with Anglers anymore.

Warrens Bait Box in Glen Burnie is another but it's a little out of your way. 


BB


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Great bloodworms and other bait.*

For anyone that lives in the area, Holiday Sports tackle shop in Temple Hills, Maryland sell great bloodworms and other bait. You also get service with a smile...


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*I second that...*

Holiday sports has had the best bloods on a consistant basis. I would like to try some fish bites as an alternative.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

Why do any of you guys stop at Angler's? Are you masochists? Have you ever read a single good post about Angler's in this board? Leave them to their Yuppie clientele whom they seem to be cultivating.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Cheverly sports*

from 495 take 295 south for about 3 miles, exit onto rte 202 towards bladensburg, turn left at first light and an immediate right. Looks like a liquir store. BEST BLOODS AROUND!!!!!! He has, however gone up to about $9, but they are worth every penny.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*pinoyfisher*

Walmart in Bowie just off of route 50 (if you take the beltway to 50). Bloods are good, cheap, and you get to pick the ones you want.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

THE BEST DAMN WORMS COME FROM CHEVERLY SPORTS FAIR.If I lived up arround Baltimore Tochermen or the Fishin Shop would be the place to buy them but I run to the place next to the carry out on Rt 202 for the best worms.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Cherverly Sports Fair in Temple Hills ??? Wasn't that back in the 70's ?? Is there another one?

I still believe Holiday Sports is the best.

How about the Nuclear worms.. 

Capt Mike Starrett


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Nuclear worms Sux*

Big ole laying in the bottom of the bay, slime on eel bellies type suck  We conducted an experiment during last weekends blitz at SPSP.
A totally covered (nuke worm) hook was sitting untouched, while bloods which bareley covered the barb were catching spot. Be advise that this is just my slightly heartfelt opinion.  

I also read an article which suggested that gloves should be worn when using Nuke worms. The reason being the mud(?) that comes with em has been analyzed to contain some unknown microbes


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Holiday Sports Vs. Cheverly Sports Fair*

At one point I would go out of my way to get worms from Holiday Sports but the last few times I have been fishing there has been many small worms in the cups. I asked the owner if all the worms were small and he said they were average. I got one of the other guys to look through the cups to get me some quality worms but they were all the same.

Now At Cheverly Sports Fair, I havent gotten a small worm from that guy yet. His worms are always lively and they have very nice size to them. I can fish the same amount of time with 2 dozen worms from Sports Fair Than with 3 cups from Holiday Sports. I still lIke Holiday's But lately there worms havent been up to par like in the past. One thing I can say is that there worms are still alot bigger than the worms you get atr StrAnglers.......Tight Lines


MC


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I hear them fishbites are a great alterntive to these crappy Bloodworms we've been getting.I hope more tackle stores start carring them.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I hear that too, but I have a bunch of fishbites and have never caught a thing on them--nothing.


----------

